# George Clooney - arrives in Venice for the 68th Venice Film Festival 30.08.2011 (30x)



## Mandalorianer (31 Aug. 2011)

​




Thx to isa_


----------



## Mona06 (1 Sep. 2011)

Great pics. Thanks a lot


----------



## Q (5 Sep. 2011)

Danke für Mr. Cool


----------



## Dana k silva (5 Sep. 2011)

Thanks for George!


----------

